# Preferred Status Exchange - PSE



## KevJan (Aug 15, 2005)

Can anyone give me the details about this?  I've never heard of it before.  In my mailbox today there is a booklet from them.  There are 13 resorts listed in it (1 Arizona, 7 California, 2 Kauai, 1 Nevada, 1 Utah, and 1 Bermuda) that you are supposed to be able to exchange.  One of my resorts is listed but I have never received any information about anything like this.  What am I supposed to do?


----------



## sreiml8 (Aug 15, 2005)

*try here*

http://www.westarvacations.com/pse.htm

http://www.tug2.net/advice/rcimgmt.htm


----------



## KevJan (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks tons!  After reading what you directed to and calling their toll-free number, I better understand.


----------

